
Building a computer for under $200 (Part 2) - nickb
http://www.drakefire.com/?p=212
======
SingAlong
That's not a full computer that the author is building. It's just the CPU.

If you include the monitor costs, it's sure to be more. Around $100 extra for
the monitor? Then you could as well, get a netbook at $300 or so. But that's
only if you want to save money (which this article sounds like it aims to do,
but fails). If you want to build something, then enjoy this.

